# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  ارفع بنطالك....لو.......سمحت..!!

## فلسطينية وافتخر

ارفع بنطالك ... لو ...سمحت
عندما أسير في الأماكن العامة ... والترفيهية تحديدا ً ... تعتريني رغبة ملحة لرفع بناطيل كثير من الشباب ... وأظل أرقب تلك البناطيل خشية أن تقع من على خاصرة كثير منهم. 
فصيحة الموضة هذه المرة ... جاءت صارخة ... وخاصة لدى الشباب ... فلا يرتاع أحد من جيلي أو الجيل الذي يكبرني حينما يرى شابا ً يسير ... وبنطاله على وشك أن يقع ... فالموضة تقتضي هذا الفعل ... ولا تكتفي بذلك.
فشروط إرتداء البنطال ظهور (الملابس الداخلية)... ولذلك ستجد في خلفيات الشباب حدائق من الألوان!! 
فكل شاب يختار لون الملابس الداخلية الفاقع ... لكي يظهر أكثر تمشيا ً مع الموضة ... وإستجاب البائعون لهذه الموضة ... وغدا البحث عن بنطال يقف فوق الحوض أمرا ً جالبا ً للتعب.
وصرعة البنطال السائب أو المحلول ظهرت في سجون أمريكا وتحديدا ً في سجون (النقر) وعرفت هناك بـ ( ثوق ) وخرجت إلى الشارع كفعل مرفوض ... إلا أن مروجي الموضة ... إقتنصوا هذا الفعل المرفوض وحولوه إلى موضة ... يتهافت عليها شباب العالم ... وكانت هذه الموضة مقتصرة على الرجال !!
إلاّ أن الدعوة في توحيد الزي أو الجنس ... جعلت الفتيات ... يسرعن إلى الإقتداء بالشباب ... في المنافسة على إرتداء البنطال (المسلوت أو مايعرف بـ (لو وست
وحديثي عن هذه الموضة ليس من باب المناداة بملاحقة أصحاب البناطيل المسلوسة ... فأنا أعرف تماما ً ... أن قوى عالمية (أصحاب دور الأزياء العالمية) سوف تكفيني مغبة المطالبة بسحب تلك الموضة من الأسواق ... بخلق موضة جديدة تذهب بهذه البناطيل الى مزبلة التاريخ !!
لكن حديثي ... منصب على ... أننا نتقبل صرعات الموضة من غير الوقوف على دلالات تلك الموضة وعمقها الثقافي ... مما يجعل فاعليها محل التندر أو الشك .. والأمر الآخر الذي يزعجني ... هو تعميم تلك الموضة ... حتى أن كثيرين ممن يفعلونها يتحولون إلى أضحوكة مكتومة بين الناس!!
ففي الاماكن العامة ... تجد هذه الموضة معممة بشكل يدعو للرثاء ... خاصة من قبل أولئك الذين لا يحملون جمالا ً جسميا ً يمكنهم من إرتداء مثل هذه البناطيل ....
فيتحول من (صاحب صرعة) إلى ضحكة تجري على الأفواه !!
وهناك فتيات ... ممن لحقن بهذه الموضة متأخرا ً ... ولم تكن أجسادهن رحيمة بهن...
حيث تظهر عيوب أجسادهن بشكل مضحك وكاريكاتوري ... فبدلا ً من أن ينسل البنطال على خصرها ... تجد أن شحومها ألقيت على قارعة الطريق ... لتكون نكتة دسمة لكلاب السكك...
أنا لا أخشى مثل هذه الصرعات ... لأنها صرعات تأتي وتمضي ... فكل جيل يستنكر على الجيل الذي يأتي بعده مايفعله بنفسه.. و كما قلت ... فإن مروجي صرعات الموضة ... لا يقفون عند مرحلة ...
وإنما على الشاب أن يختار الموضة التي لا تحوّله إلى بؤرة شك أو نكتة على ألسنة المشاهدين له.

----------


## samoora

موضوع واقعي وملموس للأسف.. 

وبعد كلامك ما ظل إلنا كلام

اختك 
samoora

----------


## احلام

نو كومينت 
غير 
ربنا يهدى الجميع

----------


## L A R A

نو كومينت.. بس ليس كل ما يُقال صحيح..

----------


## بنت الجبل

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## Destroyer

والله شيء صحيح فعلا كنت اشوف اشكال بتخزي 

وموديلا غير شكل وهذه الموضة بدأت تنتشر سريعا 
للاسف امر البحث عن بنطال فوق الخصر امر صعب للغاية 

انا اقول احسن اشي الدشداشة اذا ما لقيت بنطلون 

الدنيا خربت 

فعلا اسفي على الشباب 

واسفي وعزائي على الدين الذي فقد من قلب الشباب 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## المهندس

الله يستر على شبابنا وبناتنا

فلسطينيه وافتخر..طرحك يناقش موضوع حساس ومعم نحاول جميعاً تجاهله 
لان التفكير فيه يوصل الى طريق مسدود طالما اصبحت هذه الامور موضه .. فهل يحق لنا
ان نحارب الموضه.. وطالما هي موضه..من المسموح ان نفعل ما نشاء..حسبي الله
عليهم وفيهم.. وكمان فتره رح تنزل موضه جديده.. والله يسترنا من يالي جاي

----------


## تغريد

يعني اشي مقرف 

بس مش الحق عليهم الحق على الأهالي اللي بيشوفو ولادهم هيك و بيسكتو

يعني منظر مقزز الحمد لله اللي ما ابتلاني باخ او ... بيلبس هالقرف

----------


## المنسي

صدقا اخواني شيء مقرف و مخزي .. و موضة نحن بغنى عنها .. اريد من كل صاحب هذه الموضة ان يصحى و ينتبه .. ليس كل شيء في التّحضُر جميل .. 



لو وست : بنطلون مسحول نازل تحت الخصر يرتديه الشاب و الفتاة للفت الانظار .. 




سؤال الى اصحاب هذه الموضة .. ما هو الذي يعجبك في هذا البنطلون المسحول .. و ما هو شعورك و انتا ترتديه او و انتي ترتديه .. ؟ !




سؤال الى اولياء امور اصحاب هذه الموضة .. كيف تسمح ان ترى ابنائك في هذا الوضع المزري و السخيف .. ؟ !




الى الشاب الذي يرتدي مثل هذا اللباس هل تذهب لخطبة فتاة وانت في هذا اللباس ؟




سؤال لكل شخص يقرأ الموضوع ولا داعي للرد عليه هنا فليرد عليه في داخله ..




هل انت مستعد من الزواج من فتاة تلبس هذا اللباس ؟




اذا كنت ممن يحب ان يشاهد مثل هذا اللباس هل تقبل على احد من افراد اسرتك الاناث بأن ترتديه ؟




هل انت مستعد لتكون ممن يقال عنهم اتى اخو فلانة وذهب اخو فلانه طبعا لانها ستكون معروفة لكل شباب المنطقة !





ارجوا من اصحاب البناطيل المسحولة قبل ابداء اي تعليق هنا ان يرفعوا بناطيلهم ثم يردوا على الموضوع ..

----------


## احلام

> يعني اشي مقرف 
> 
> بس مش الحق عليهم الحق على الأهالي اللي بيشوفو ولادهم هيك و بيسكتو
> 
> يعني منظر مقزز الحمد لله اللي ما ابتلاني باخ او ... بيلبس هالقرف


 ربنا لك الحمد.. والأهل سبب بس الانسان نفسه عندما يملك كرامه لا يسمح لنفسه
بهذه التفاهات.. حتى لو كانت بمباركه اهله...

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


 واقع مرير .... ومنظر يثير كثير من علامات الاستفهام والتعجب

  ولا ننسى التهكم

           شباب  يتبعون التقليد الاعمى

       فهذا مصدق لقول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

 في مامعناه
 لو دخلو جحر ضب لدخلو   وراءه

            شباب تائه في سكه الضياع  

 الا ليتهم قلدو العالم والمخترع والمبتكر  قلدو بماذا 
 بتطويل الشعر   وتنميص الحواجب ...  اقلدوهم   بالالبسه اللتي يستحي ان يبلبسها

                          المجنون

 خذووووو مئه من المقلدين لكم واعطونا مخترع واحد 

خذوووو الف من شبابناا واعطونا  عالم ذره

                     الكلام يطول 
 لكن  حروف متواضعه
 ومررت على هذا الموضوع  فابيت الا ان ادلُ بدلوي 

   تقبل مروري وخربشتي 


 مسار الضوء_

----------


## نسرين أحمد

لا تعليق

 :Smile:

----------


## ساره

بتوقع الموضوع حريه شخصيه .. وكل واحد بيلبس يالي بشوفه مناسب ..

----------


## xblack

*تتعدد الآراء البعض يقول شئ مقرف والبعض يقول حريه شخصيه والبعض يقول تقليد اعمي والبعض يقول موضه وتحضر....

اريد ان اكون حياديا في هذا الموضوع ....

الرجال ليس بلبسهم ولا بهيئتهم ....

الرجال بجوهرهم ومبادئهم وقيمهم...

الرجال بنخوتهم وشجاعتهم 

الرجل هو هو الرجل الذي يستحق أن نطلق عليه لفظ رجل


رجلا بمافي الكلمة من معنى..رجلا بمواقفه وسلوكه..قبل أن يكون بمظهره

والحقيقة أن البعض للأسف الشديد لايدركون المعنى الحقيقي للرجولة..




البعض يفضل ان يدل مظهر الرجل على رجولته لمني افضل ان يدل لسانه وفلبه على رجولته .....


تشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااتي على طرح الموضوع للنقاش..........*

----------


## نسيت دائي

مشكوره يا فلسطينيه واصيله


بس انا بصراحه
ما بقتنع بهاد الحكي كلو


هاد اسمو تقليد اعمى
وتخلف ثقافي




نسيت دائي

----------


## روان

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 




 أهم موضوع لازم يصير إله رفع من زمان ... :Db465236ff: 

شكرا ً لتقديم الموضوع يا روان ... :Smile:

----------


## روان

> أهم موضوع لازم يصير إله رفع من زمان ...
> 
> شكرا ً لتقديم الموضوع يا روان ...



لا شكر على واجب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

*" الرجال مواقف "

و طبعاً .. أكيد ... صحيح " كل واحد حرّ بحاله "
*
*لا تعليق*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

البنطلون ما بسحل بكون مربوط بحزام بس اللي بسحل مش لدرجة الاواعي الداخلية بتكون ظاهرة (عمري ما شفتها)

----------


## العالي عالي

انا اعتقد انها حرية شخصية سواء للرجل او للمراة ويا اخت مسار انت حكيت عن الشباب لماذا لم تتكلمي عن البنات ولباس البنات وما فيه من فوائد ومن عيوب لكن كل منا له رأيه وحرية لباسه واعتقد أن المهم بالموضوع هو جوهر الانسان لا بمظهره الخارجي

----------


## احساس المطر

> أهم موضوع لازم يصير إله رفع من زمان ...
> 
> شكرا ً لتقديم الموضوع يا روان ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

دعما ً للموضوع ونبذا ً للفكرة ...  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> دعما ً للموضوع ونبذا ً للفكرة ...




شو هاي الصورة معقول 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

معقول ونص ...  :Db465236ff: 

هاي نماذج حيه ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

بس اعتقد انو هاي حرية شخصية اخي نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بس اعتقد انو هاي حرية شخصية اخي نادر




بس هاي حرية قابلة للتطور يا العالي ... :Smile: 

كُل أشي  إله حدود ، نتمنى أن يمارسو حريتهم في أمور يكون لها أثر إيجابي على الأقل ...

الموضوع برمته لا يتجاوز التقليد الأعمي والتعقيد النفسي ...

----------


## أحمد التل

يا حchي الحchي

----------


## عاشقة تامر حسني

> يا حchي الحchي


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شو هاد ..شو يعني..انته مع ولا ضد

----------


## ajluni top

والله اشي بخزي

انا لما بشوفهم هون بالمولات
بقول يا صلاة النبي عليكم

----------


## BeisaN

باعتقادي ان الفكرة من الممكن ادراجها تحت الحرية الشخصية

فكل شخص حر في طريقة لبسه

فهناك من قال انه يجب مراعات العادات والتقاليد في طريقة اللبس

ولكن مع الرجوع لتاقليدنا لا يمكن ان نرى

ما هو من تقاليدنا في اللباس الا القمباز او العباءة للرجال
والشرش والعباءة للنساء

اين من اعترض من هذه التقاليد


ارجو اعادة النظر فيما نكتب من صحة في تنفيذه 

مع الاحترام

----------


## روان

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):    F5

----------


## احساس المطر

تنشيططططططططططططططططططططط :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ما اشطرنا احنا كل اشي غلط بنجربه*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *ما اشطرنا احنا كل اشي غلط بنجربه*


والله صادقه

----------


## saousana

بصراحة كلام جميل وموزون 
مشكورة

----------


## ashrafwater

> بتوقع الموضوع حريه شخصيه .. وكل واحد بيلبس يالي بشوفه مناسب ..


,hggi والله يا ساره الحريه لها حدود ولكن للاسف نحن نقلد ولا نعلم لما نقلد المهم ان نقلد فقط. شو رايك لو احد اخوانك كان من هذه النوعيه اتقبلين عليه ذلك. اللي رايح والجاي بضحك عليه  وهذا غير الكلام الذي نسمعه من التعليقات الغير لائقة.لذلك يا اخت سارة الانفتاح له حدود وانضباط . والا صار المجتمع مسخره ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ,hggi والله يا ساره الحريه لها حدود ولكن للاسف نحن نقلد ولا نعلم لما نقلد المهم ان نقلد فقط. شو رايك لو احد اخوانك كان من هذه النوعيه اتقبلين عليه ذلك. اللي رايح والجاي بضحك عليه  وهذا غير الكلام الذي نسمعه من التعليقات الغير لائقة.لذلك يا اخت سارة الانفتاح له حدود وانضباط . والا صار المجتمع مسخره ..


*معاك حق عداك العيب*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ,hggi والله يا ساره الحريه لها حدود ولكن للاسف نحن نقلد ولا نعلم لما نقلد المهم ان نقلد فقط. شو رايك لو احد اخوانك كان من هذه النوعيه اتقبلين عليه ذلك. اللي رايح والجاي بضحك عليه  وهذا غير الكلام الذي نسمعه من التعليقات الغير لائقة.لذلك يا اخت سارة الانفتاح له حدود وانضباط . والا صار المجتمع مسخره ..


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ashrafwater

> باعتقادي ان الفكرة من الممكن ادراجها تحت الحرية الشخصية
> 
> فكل شخص حر في طريقة لبسه
> 
> فهناك من قال انه يجب مراعات العادات والتقاليد في طريقة اللبس
> 
> ولكن مع الرجوع لتاقليدنا لا يمكن ان نرى
> 
> ما هو من تقاليدنا في اللباس الا القمباز او العباءة للرجال
> ...


من قال لكاو لكي  ذلك. هل الذي يلبس العبائه او الغطاء يعتبر رجعي . ومن قال ان اللباس الغربي  البدلة والقميص والغرافة يعتبر غير لائق. ولكن  اللباس الفاضح مثل ما نري هو  الذي نتحدث عنه . وهناك انضباط واحترام . شو رايك في بلدنا المسلم يطلع الواحد عاري وتقول حرية شخصية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اللباس حريه شخصيه من ناحية.. ومن ناحيه ثانيه اله ضوابط حدده الدين..يعني ما سمعت حضرتك عن شروط لباس الرجل و شروط لباس المرأه.. الان.. فيما لو كان اللباس بحقق الشروط الي حددها الدين وبراعيها مننتقل لمرحله الحريه الشخصيه في ظل الالتزام بقواعد الدين..
يعني البس حرير و اقول حر!!! لا عمي مش حر الحرير حرااام...

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BeisaN
					

باعتقادي ان الفكرة من الممكن ادراجها تحت الحرية الشخصية

فكل شخص حر في طريقة لبسه

فهناك من قال انه يجب مراعات العادات والتقاليد في طريقة اللبس

ولكن مع الرجوع لتاقليدنا لا يمكن ان نرى

ما هو من تقاليدنا في اللباس الا القمباز او العباءة للرجال
والشرش والعباءة للنساء

اين من اعترض من هذه التقاليد


ارجو اعادة النظر فيما نكتب من صحة في تنفيذه 

مع الاحترام


الحرية ليست بان نسيء الى انفسنا وديننا واهلنا .*

----------


## حلم حياتي

صحيح احنا بنقول حرية شخصية بس الحرية الشخصية بتوقف لما بتزعج الاخرين وبتكون بالاجمال منظر او سلوك باذي الناس الي حالولينا 
وكتير بنزعج من موديل لوويست للبنطلون
 وبتمنى انها تكون ظاهرة وتنتهي قريبا لانها موضه مؤذية

----------


## مراد الوديان

والله انك صادقة وكثير من الشباب بعملوها بفكروا انو هاي الموضة .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا جماعة كل اللي بيصيرلنا من تحت ادينا  بسبب بعدنا عن الدين الاسلامي 
وبعدم التمسك بالقيم والحظارات والعادات الاسلاميه الصحيحة 
بس لو نرجع لدينا مزبوط رح تشوفوا الحياة بشكل اخر  
وجربوا هيك بس مجرد يوم كون فيه انسان ملتزم رح تشوف كل شي من المنظور الايجابي 
اخوكم طالب توجيهي ادعولي بالنجاح امــــــــــــــــــــانه بذمتكم
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هجوم قوي على الشبا الي من النوع هاد 

انا معك بحالة انه كان النطلون مسحول بشكل كبير و الحكي هاد بيكون لسكان عبدون و الصويفيه و الي هاي هاي

انا عن نفسي احيانا بسحول بنطلوني بس مش بشكل كبير

----------


## ثائر جادالله

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## رموش حزينه

صحيح الموضوووع حريه شخصيه بس انا بالنسبه اللي مستحيل اطلع ع شب بنطلونه ساحل ولو كان تووووووم كرووووز

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
خليني ساكتة أحسن 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

موضوع يقشعر الابدان  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## nawayseh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



إن اللباس هو عنوان يدل على الشخص الذي تراه
وأحيانا تحكم عليه من خلال لباسه 
الإنسان المحترم يختار لباسه وأناقته بغض النظر عن ثمن اللباس
ومهما كان اللباس غالي أورخيص الثمن
المهم أن يكون ساتراً للإنسان يدل على وقار هذا الشخص
الحرية الشخصية تنتهي دائماً أمام الحريات العامة
أنت في الطريق والأماكن العامة لاتمتلك حرية شخصية
حريتك الشخصية في بيتك دون إزعاج الآخرين
إن اختيار البعض للباس غريب أو أي موضة أخرى كقصات الشعر الغريبة والأوشام....الخ
إنما يدل على ضعف في شخصية من يفعلها ويريد أن يُكمل شخصيته بها وأن يُلفت الأنظار إليه بما يفعل وإن كان مايفعله مسيء
وهم لايقبلون الحوار 
وأعتفد أن للأهل دور كبير في ترك أبنائهم يفعلون مايحلولهم دون رقيب
كيف يترك الأباء والأمهات أبناءهم يفعلون مايسيء وهم كأنهم في كوكب آخر
السكوت هنا يعني الرضى والقبول بما يفعل أبناءهم
فكل الوزر عليهم ولاينقص من أوزار أبنائهم شيء

----------


## HAWATMEH

كنت اتوقع ان نرتقي لكي نقول جميعا ارفع رأسك انت عربي مسلم ولكن يا حسره  كل امورنا ساحله هي اجت عالبناطيل ضاعت اوطان وانتهكت حرمات ولاحياه لمن تنادي شو تتوقعوا من اللي يلبسوا هاي البناطيل حتى وصلت الامور انني كنت في صلاه الجمعه وكان امامي احد لابسي هاي البناطيل والله لايفرجيك شو يصير عند السجود وجيت ودي امسطه كف بس لاحول ولاقوه الابالله

----------


## bent_irbed

_يسلمو كتير اخت فلسطينيه على الموضوع المهم الي طرحتيه ويا ريت الشباب يشوفوا حالهم شوي ويراجعوا حالهم ويرجعوا للدين والأخلاق 
_

----------

